

The World’s ‘Best’ Car Bombers? (2008) - golwengaud
http://www.walrusmagazine.com/print/2008.09-lebanon-shia-sunni-car-bombers-interview-robert-baer-syriana-chris-watt/

======
stanley
Thanks for submitting this. I have read Robert Baer's books but I was not
familiar with his new projects.

The reason I have found Robert Baer to be of particular interest is due to his
intimate familiarity with the middle east. It is rare that we come across
someone of his caliber who is willing to speak out so vocally against the
organization where he worked for several decades.

I strongly recommend his first book, See No Evil, which the movie Syriana was
based on.

~~~
s1rech
I didn't read the book, but the article is good. I tend to ignore the
differences between Shia and Sunni muslims when thinking about Islam, but
thanks to articles like this one can realize that they often hate each other
more than western countries.

